# What is the difference between..........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The SLP Loudmouth system and the Loudmouth II...?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2 extra k-9s:lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Loudness. the II is quieter, some. LOL


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to go with an exhaust system, but wasn't too clear on the 2. Thanks.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> I want to go with an exhaust system, but wasn't too clear on the 2. Thanks.


with any SLP product, you might as well get your own made. The LMII is a $33 product cast in stainless, and the LMI is just a straight pipe.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Both make you deaf, the LM2 just takes a bit longer. hehe


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> with any SLP product, you might as well get your own made. The LMII is a $33 product cast in stainless, and the LMI is just a straight pipe.


I've used and sold SLP products for a while and I love their quality and performance, I'm calling b.s.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> with any SLP product, you might as well get your own made. The LMII is a $33 product cast in stainless, and the LMI is just a straight pipe.


You have posted several negative comments about SLP products - I'm curious as to your bad experience(s) with SLP. Care to share? PS - Sorry to highjack the original post.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> You have posted several negative comments about SLP products - I'm curious as to your bad experience(s) with SLP. Care to share? PS - Sorry to highjack the original post.


:agree


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> I've used and sold SLP products for a while and I love their quality and performance, I'm calling b.s.


SLP makes good things, but they charge WAY too much for them. As for the statement on the exhaust, look inside a LMII some time, it looks identical to a dynomax bullet, which it emulates. Only difference is it's cast in stainless, which makes sense because everyone looks at your mufflers. 

And a LMI is a straight pipe with a larger diameter in the middle. So i guess it's technically a resonator. 

Here's the whole reason i say SLP loudmouth-series products are overrated and overpriced. The LMII catback system for F-bodies costs $300 or a little more. Seeing what it was, i went out and bought a dynomax bullet for $55 (which i admittedly overpayed for, summit racing saves me around $10), two tips i chose myself for $30 each, and had a muffler shop install it per my specifications, which cost me $100 even. Total cost, $215 for a non-stainless loudmouth with black chrome tips, completely welded with mounts i specified and a fit i had complete control over. 

You might see SLP's price gouging more prevalent on Camaros and Firebirds than GTO's, but it's still there. 

Now i am not saying that SLP's products are crap, or break or anything like that, but the prices they are asking for some of their products are very questionable.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's exactly why I try to sell SLP parts cheaper than they do, it is rediculously priced direct and that's where I stepped in. BTW, they do not "cast" a muffler in stainless for looks, it's durability and rust protection. And you're correct, a LMII muffler is a "Bullet clone" in stainless except it's stainless for above reasons, and yes the LMI is a "resonator", but it is a damn good product.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

*I Agree*

:agree 

I have had SLP long tubes and high flow cats and exhaust on 2 cars now, my 01 Firehawk which I sold and the 455 Bobcat package on my 06 GTO w/ loudmouth I.
Quality is great, fit is great and they look mighty fine. The loudmouth I is very loud just like SLP warns you if you call them. I am thinking of trying the II's just so I don't keep waking the neighbors. The other draw back to the I's is the interior drone at certain rpm's and or load.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

a friend of mine has an 01 Firehawk. Its a pretty sweet little car with only around 25,000 miles on it. He ordered a full SLP exhaust for it but hasnt put it on yet. Not sure about the rest of the mods but I know he has NOS hooked up to it.


----------

